# Verschil tussen 'dus' en 'dan'



## Koosnaam

Mijn Spaanse vriendin wil Nederlands leren. Nou vraagt ze me altijd wat nou precies het verschil is tussen 'dus' en 'dan'. Uiteraard begrijp ik het verschil, maar om dit uit te leggen vind ik erg moeilijk. Vooral omdat men in het Spaans voor beide woorden vaak hetzelfde woord gebruikt, namelijk 'entonces'. 
Hoe kan ik dit goed uitleggen? In taalboeken en op internet kan ik hier niets over vinden.

Ik kijk uit naar een reactie.


----------



## Peterdg

Wel, je kan het zo proberen: "dus" = "por ende".


----------



## Wasmachien

Als ik het goed heb komt 'dan' na een voorwaarde en 'dus' na een reden.

"Als morgen de zon schijnt, dan gaan we naar het strand."
"De zon schijnt, dus gaan we naar het strand."


----------



## Koosnaam

Bedankt voor de reacties. 'Por ende' betekent volgens het woordenboek 'vandaar'. Soms kan je 'dus' vervangen door vandaar maar vaak ook niet. 
Zoals in de zin "dus wat gaan we doen vandaag?". Ook is er geen spraken van een reden. 
In deze zin wordt in het Spaans 'dus' vertaalt met 'entonces' wat ook 'dan' betekent. Hoe kan ik in dit geval uitleggen waarom er 'dus' wordt gebruikt i.p.v. 'dan'?


----------



## Peterdg

Je woordenboek is onvolledig. "Por ende" kan vertaald worden als "vandaar/bijgevolg/derhalve/zodoende/daarom/dus". De zaak is dat wanneer je in het Spaans "entonces" kan vervangen door "por ende", dan moet je in het Nederlands "dus" gebruiken. In het andere geval (dus, wanneer dat niet kan), dan "dan". (por ende, cuando no es posible, entonces "dan")


----------



## Koosnaam

Oké dank je. Ze snapt het .


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik vind "entonces" geen goede vertaling van "dus". Ik ken het in elk geval niet in die zin. "Por ende" is juist, maar wel behoorlijk formeel. In de gesproken taal zijn constructies als "por lo tanto", "por eso", "así que" gebruikelijker.


----------



## Peterdg

Allegro,

Je hebt gelijk wat betreft het register van "por ende" maar de bedoeling was om het gebruik van dus/dan uit te leggen aan een Spaanssprekende, niet om een courante vertaling naar het Spaans te geven voor "dus". Iedere Spaanssprekende weet welke waarde "por ende" heeft en wat het betekent en kan dus zo het onderscheid maken tussen dus/dan.

Wat betreft je opmerking over "entonces" en "dus": daar ben ik niet mee eens; het is zeer gebruikelijk: bv. zoals in het voorbeeld dat Koosnaam aanhaalde: "Entonces, ¿qué vamos a hacer hoy?". Maar het is ook zeer frequent in de betekenis 





> *2. *conj. ilat. En tal caso, siendo así.
> (DRAE)


wat, volgens mijn bescheiden mening, overeenkomt met een van de betekenissen van "dus".


----------



## AllegroModerato

Oei, ik heb niet goed gelezen. In het voorbeeld van Koosnaam is "dus" inderdaad te vertalen met "entonces". Wat betreft de tweede betekenis van "entonces" die je citeert uit het DRAE, ben ik van mening dat de correcte vertaling "dan" is. Het gaat immers om een eventuele gebeurtenis of situatie in de toekomst. (Als... dan...)


----------

